# What modulation pedal is used on the song Blown Wide Open?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've wondered this for years. 

Back when it came out I had no idea even what kind of effect it was, but these days I'm assuming it was some kind of slow chorus. 

Anyone know what pedal it was? I'm not interested in copying it, I just want to ease my curiosity.

Thanks


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Vibe?

Phase, flange?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm not sure but he puts amp tremolo to good use on another song.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I love Big Wreck's music, my favourite is Ghost and it doesn't get much radio time here?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The Albatross video is killer.






Off topic a bit, but I hear a fair bit of Chris Cornell in Thornly’s voice.

One of the best out there in my opinion.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m guessing likely chorus, possible flange with some echo and reverb.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I've read he's a Suhr pedal fan. 
So there's a decent chance it's a Suhr Alexa Modulation into a Rufus Fuzz. 
@fretzel correct me


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a studio recording, so there's every chance it's a plug-in rather than some magical pedal. But, that said, it rides the boundary between flange and rotating speaker.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

CathodeRay said:


> I've read he's a Suhr pedal fan.
> So there's a decent chance it's a Suhr Alexa Modulation into a Rufus Fuzz.
> @fretzel correct me


This song is over 20 years old so I don't believe Suhr had any modulation effects or even existed as a company yet. That said, he may use them now for live performances. Great song either way.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Big Wreck / Ian T has some of my favorite songs.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

CathodeRay said:


> I've read he's a Suhr pedal fan.
> So there's a decent chance it's a Suhr Alexa Modulation into a Rufus Fuzz.
> @fretzel correct me


He is, but the song was recorded at least 20 years before his Suhr connection.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The intro part is tremolo:


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd bet it's a slow Leslie or other such rotary cab. Lots of studios still had these around in the '90's.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

gtone said:


> I'd bet it's a slow Leslie or other such rotary cab. Lots of studios still had these around in the '90's.


I think around that time the first Motion Sound spinning horn (ala Leslie) had just come out and was fairly popular.


----------

